
You have no control over your data, even your DNA - dsr12
https://theoutline.com/post/4324/framed-dna-golden-state-killer-ancestry-23andme-private-gene-testing-crime
======
LinuxBender
Back in 1995, the military tried to take my DNA and would not tell me why or
what it was for. I refused, escalated up the chain and submitted a FOIA
request that went all the way to Al Gore.

My unit commander said, "Are you afraid we are going to clone you?", to which
I said, "No sir, you should be afraid you would clone me." and we both had a
chuckle. I explained the long running financial risks that would pose if I did
not have a contract stating how the data would be managed and the military
would be at risk by holding that data.

That bought me enough time to serve my 4 years and get out without issue.
There were 7 marines that tried the same thing as me and it did not work out
as well for them.

Most of my peers were under the impression that we were "government property".
In fact, many people in the military even to this day believe that.

